# Aeoon or Kornit?



## EED (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I was one of the original purchasers of the Kornit 931D and I am now ready to upgrade with a new machine. 

I was wondering if anyone has any real production based knowledge of the Aeoon machine before I make a final decision? 

I have already had the aeoon demonstrated to me and I have to say I was very impressed but I have not yet had full demonstrations of the new Konits so I am trying to keep an open mind until I do. 

I would be very keen to hear from anyone who has already made the switch from kornit to aeoon or like myself is potentially considering this? 

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the things to pay close attention to is what the print looks like after curing. Use your own file to get printed and compare the difference, I think this will answer your questions. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EED (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Randy

Do you run either of the machines? What's your opinion?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I don't have any of the machines but for print samples that I've seen AEOON beats Kornit all the way in print quality.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

No I don't own either, but I have evaluated both at multiple trade shows. The latest software updates on the Aeoon has it printing very very close to a Neoflex quality. Speeds using white ink underbase were faster than Kornit as well. 
So if you haven't evaluated the Aeoon this year you need to do it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EED (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback so far.

I was in Austria earlier this week and had a full demonstration of the aeoon and as I said earlier I was very impressed. 

I am still keen to hear though from anyone who has already bought one and has been running it alongside a Kornit in a production environment for some time. 

If they did change what made them change and are they happy with their decision? What is the machine like to live with on a day to day bases? on the flip side has anyone evaluated both machines and stuck with Kornit?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I have seen both the Aeoon and Kornit Avalanche in action at SGIA last year and was blown away by the print quality and speed of the Aeoon. Neither are in my price point but if I were buying a machine of this caliber it would be the Aeoon all day! (Not to mention the Aeoon I saw at SGIA was about $100K less then the Kornit)


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't seen the Aeoon in action but after my experiences running a new Storm II for nearly the past year I would be hesitant at buying another Kornit.... 

About the only good things I can say for the Kornit is the inks stretch and wash better from what I have seen other then that the wet on wet system is a pain in the *&%^*%^& to use.

In saying this the Kornit can produce good looking jobs but it simply cannot compete for the detail that a high resolution printer like the Neoflex or most others.
I guess it depends on your market.

In regards to looking great after printing but poor after curing in my experience it comes down to -

1. The operator
2. Quality of garment
3. Spray, Heat etc
4. White levels

I guess the hardest part in getting a good print is knowing how to prep everything in photoshop first as the built in rip is useless IMO.

Here is a small collection of prints I have done.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nzlzes40dljfm1d/pKpo9_q9cM


----------



## EED (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Justin

Some very nice prints there!

I do agree with you, and we can also produce very nice prints on the kornit. My problem is that it takes ages in artwork manipulation and testing to achieve something that we feel is good enough. This rules out small jobs for us because we cannot recoup our artworker costs. The biggest thing that impressed me on the aeoon was the fact that it really seemed to be a simple load and print process. I took various artwork files with me for my domo and we printed them across a wide range of garments and the results were more than acceptable on all of them. I know that would definitely not have happened on my kornit, however I am due to see the new kornits later this month and I will put them through the very same tests so I can compare properly.

I was hoping to speak to someone who has actually bought an aeoon so I can get some feedback on what its to live with the machine in a production environment.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

George,
I just hung up phone with Angelo and talked about you. Lol.
Aeoon is pretty new and small company compare to Kornit.we did not sold many to small to medium size company yet. Mostly are to Big shots.
We sold quite a few machines to who owns Kornit machines. However, these people will never be on forum for couple reasons. Too big and they do not want us use their name.
Chance of you will read end users reference here will be very slim.
Hottest market to us now is UK. Bert is doing very well.
If you have any questions Denise will answer to you by phone not on records. I hope you will understand.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## EED (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Peter

I appreciate and understand the feedback.

I will certainly have more questions and I was planning to speak with both Denise and Angelo as soon as I have had the demo on the Kornit

Regards
George


----------



## DANGER98 (Jul 24, 2012)

i like my brother


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

DANGER98 said:


> i like my brother


Your Brother is in a completely different league...

Aeoon seems to be a fantastic machine, hope I will have one in the future


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DANGER98 said:


> i like my brother


Good humor,
I like my sister also and Mom.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Blanketman (Apr 6, 2011)

I found these videos on youtube that compare Aeoon to Kornit. Worth watching. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9NnEVu27w


----------

